# Repairs for busted crowns?



## MisterSilverSearcher (Jun 8, 2013)

Anyone do repairs for a busted crowntop? No embossing repair or anything. If I do get these I'd like all done if possible.
 http://www.ebay.com/itm/Three-Different-RARE-SHINNSTON-PEPSI-COLA-BOTTLES-/290925751842?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item43bc86ae22


----------



## epackage (Jun 8, 2013)

There are folks who do it but it's costly, good luck


----------



## FitSandTic (Jun 9, 2013)

Those will probably cost you at the least a hundred dollars a bottle. The guy I know will not do crown tops.


----------

